# [Résolu][kernel x86_64] utiliser mes 8Go de ram

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Je viens de mettre à jour ma tour en passant de 4Go à 8Go de ram.

Les 8 Go de ram sont bien détectés par le bios (donc installation correcte à priori).

Pourtant Htop ne m'affiche que 3.12Go de ram totale sur les 8Go installés.

Je suppose à priori qu'il y aurait une option à activer dans le kernel afin de faire détecter la totalité de la ram. Mais quelle option ?

Toute aide pour solutionner ce désagrément sera la bienvenue.

PS : mon noyau actuel est un 2.6.38-r6 (gentoo-sources)

----------

## kwenspc

T'es pas en 64 bits amha, la détection de la ram au delà de 4Go est automatique en 64bits. En 32 bits faut mettre l'option PAE.

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> T'es pas en 64 bits amha, la détection de la ram au delà de 4Go est automatique en 64bits. En 32 bits faut mettre l'option PAE.

 

Pourtant il me semble bien être en 64 bits. 

Ci-dessous mon make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

LINGUAS="fr"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="64bit a52 aac aalib acpi additions alsa archive audio audiofile \

    automount bash-completion -bluetooth brasero bzip2 cdda cddax cdio cdr \

    cdrkit cdrom cdrtools consolekit cpudetection css dbus device-mapper dga \

    dmx dri dvd dvdr edit embedded-fuseiso encode esd exif extras fam fat \

    fbcon ffmpeg fuse gcdmaster gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnomecd gnutls gtk \

    graphviz hddtemp hpcups hpijs icoutils imagemagick iostats \

    introspection iptc java java6 jpeg jpeg2k libcaca lm_sensors lzma lzo matroska mbox \

    mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg new-hpcups nfsv3 nfsv4 nls ntfs nvidia ogg ogg123 \

    ogm opengl openexr pcre png policykit posix ppds print pulseaudio raw rss \

    samba sensord sqlite templates smp startup-notification svg symlink theora \

    tiff toolbar tools truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vboxwebsrv vcd \

    vda vde video virtualbox vorbis wma-fixed wmf x264 xcomposite xpm \

    xvid xinerama zeroconf zlib -directfb -kde -ipv6 -qt3support -qt4"

```

----------

## man in the hill

salut

Regarde ds le bios si il n'y a pas une option pour cela ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-724142-highlight-memory+hole.html

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Merci man in the hill.

Il y a bien une option memory remap features qu'il faut activer dans le bios de la carte (asrock P55 pro).

je n'aurais pas pensé à cela tellement cela me semble stupide qu'il faille en plus activer une option dans le bios.

Il me manque 0.19Go mais pas très grave étant passé de 3.12 à 7.81Go je ne chicanerai pas.

Je passe le sujet en résolu.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Winnt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a bien une option memory remap features qu'il faut activer dans le bios de la carte (asrock P55 pro).
> 
> je n'aurais pas pensé à cela tellement cela me semble stupide qu'il faille en plus activer une option dans le bios.
> ...

 

Ouais pour le coup c'est pas génial  :Neutral:   (asrock pawa quoi...)

Et y aurait pas une mise à jour du bios qui règlerait ça?

----------

## Winnt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et y aurait pas une mise à jour du bios qui règlerait ça?

 

Je ne sais pas n'ayant pas éprouvé le besoin de flasher le bios jusqu'à maintenant.

Je regarderais cela à l'occasion.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Winnt wrote:*   
> 
> Il y a bien une option memory remap features qu'il faut activer dans le bios de la carte (asrock P55 pro).
> 
> je n'aurais pas pensé à cela tellement cela me semble stupide qu'il faille en plus activer une option dans le bios.
> ...

 

Mais ça n'a rien de spécifique à Asrock... J'ai même envie de dire que c'est partout pareil.

Par contre, savoir comment ça marche précisément, je n'ai pas trouvé en un clic, je regarderai plus tard.

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Winnt wrote:*   
> 
> Il y a bien une option memory remap features qu'il faut activer dans le bios de la carte (asrock P55 pro).
> 
> je n'aurais pas pensé à cela tellement cela me semble stupide qu'il faille en plus activer une option dans le bios.
> ...

 

Bof, je n'ai jamais eu à faire de manip spéciale pour utiliser mes 8GiB sur ma CM Gigabyte  :Smile: 

----------

